# Egg donor won’t donate again, having to find new donor disappointment



## KerryKitten (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, we have a 20 month old DD by DE, the donor (Ukraine) will not be donating again so we will have to find a new donor. I always wanted a second child by the same donor for continuity for the children, so very disappointed that’s not going to happen. I am trying to get my head around using another donor and from another country (Czech Republic) as the clinic are not using the old clinic now either, and if you think the children will have issues when they are older coming from two separate donors? Thanks for your thoughts and experiences


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, I have 3 children. My older two are 7 - twins from one egg donor. My FET with frosties from that cycle was unsuccessful. I have a dd who is 3.
They are all aware about their donors. The twins know dd2 is from a different egg donor but she is their little sister - just as I am their Mum. 
It took me time to grieve for my frosties and the fact that, if I wanted another child it was going to be a different egg donor. Now - I wonder why I worried. While dd2 may not look quite the same as my twins ( who despite being boy/girl look v similar) she still has traits in common. I look nothing like my sister and we are full genetic siblings.  Just as with my twins I have the children I was meant to have. They are their own people. 
Please don't worry. It will be fine.


----------



## Tick (May 2, 2011)

Hi, 

My two are from different donors, as the frosties from the first didn't work out.  I was unhappy about it at first, as I'd been so pleased to have frosties, and did ask the clinic to reach out to see if the donor would consider donating again, but she wasn't able to immediately (and I didn't want to wait and see).  Now, it never crosses my mind. The two children are both just our children.  We are in the telling camp, so will be explaining that they're from different donors, but looking at them & living every day it makes no odds.  But most of the time we don't even think about the donor aspect.  It is all very front and center of the mind when going through treatment, but afterwards, it seems a world away from the little girl giving her big brother a hug because he was upset.

Good luck 
x


----------



## KerryKitten (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks you so much for your replies, I’ve made contact now with my clinic and am going to see them in a months time so start the process, thanks for easing my mind. I’m also in the camp of telling. I just always wanted my child to have a sibling like I have.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I'll keep everything crossed for you that your next cycle will work. x


----------

